# 2.4m Dish & LNB's



## NCF (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi

I would like advise on purchasing a 2.4m dish with LNB's which enable me to have HD and Sky Plus. Anyone know the best dish to buy, the costs and where to purchase? I live in Javea, Costa Blanca. Thanks for your help. Nigel


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

NCF said:


> Hi
> 
> I would like advise on purchasing a 2.4m dish with LNB's which enable me to have HD and Sky Plus. Anyone know the best dish to buy, the costs and where to purchase? I live in Javea, Costa Blanca. Thanks for your help. Nigel


Are you sure you need 2.4. We are near to you and have 1.85. Didn't know if size was a problem for you 

I have an extremely good contact if you are interested
Let me know if you want his details, he has looked after us for a long time since we were ripped off by a local Sat installer

Do you already have your receiver & contract?


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

hi,
in javea you will require a 2.4m dish (from 1250e) to enable you to get the best reception possible - especially for bbc and itvs. you can go for a smaller dish (1.8m - 700e), but expect to loose bbc and some itvs late at night (say 10pmish). you will loose channels no matter what size dish you have (like bbc2,3,4), but there are some trick to get a few channels longer.

a sky hd receiver will cost about 425 euros, and to get the best from it you will need a sky hd subscription.

if you do get / have the hd system in the uk, make sure you do not have / get the Sky multiroom contract, as this will cause problems.


----------



## Quirkrover25 (Nov 21, 2008)

NCF said:


> Hi
> 
> I would like advise on purchasing a 2.4m dish with LNB's which enable me to have HD and Sky Plus. Anyone know the best dish to buy, the costs and where to purchase? I live in Javea, Costa Blanca. Thanks for your help. Nigel


Hello

You defo need a 2.4m dish

if you want to set it all up HD it can work out quite expensive once you have bought the box and also the dish

if you get a 2.4 you will still loose bbc2 at night... 

Also if you wanted to get the sky contract for HD you would need an address in the UK!! (not sure if this is a problem)

Thanks

Andy
(SNIP)


----------

